# VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!! Otherwise the Asshats will regain Power and Ruin Everything Again  !



## nononono (Sep 8, 2018)

*Don't let this ASSHAT Clown below fool you.....He is on a tear trying to
cover his tracks...
He Knows that the TRUTH is coming out and when it does ...HE will be
implicated in one of the Biggest scandals/Crimes in American History....
Everyone who is affiliated with this Coup d'état of a duly elected President 
needs to be behind bars....
The smoke screen IC investigation is just that...A smoke screen to cover for
all of their Crimes.....All of the charges that have been brought forward out
of the Corrupt Mueller investigation are for Lying to the investigators thru
traps set up by Andrew Weissman and the other thugs....*
*Even the Manafort charges are ones that the DOJ and FBI dismissed ten or*
*so years ago....*

*This CRAP Barry Soetoro is running around peddling is to cover his own *
*ass, it's not to help the Democrats.....At 60 days out, you gotta be kidding me.*







*If he did such a GOOD job as he's NOW proclaiming why is he now vehemently *
*professing that he did all this good work under his watch....He didn't !*
*That's why his candidate " Crooked Hillary " lost even with massive voter fraud*
*and multiple crimes involved to try and help her win....*

*He's one big Circus act that failed.....with him as the Crooked Carnival Barker..*

*DUMP THE DEMOCRATS......*

*VOTE REPUBLICAN THIS NOVEMBER AND CONTINUE THE WINNING !!!!*

*MAGA*



*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 8, 2018)

*Obama Calls Benghazi A Wild Conspiracy Theory. Benghazi Hero Levels Him.*


*Kris Paronto*


*@KrisParonto*


*Benghazi is a conspiracy @BarackObama ?! How bout we do this,let’s put your cowardly ass on the top of a roof with 6 of your buddies&shoot rpg’s&Ak47’s at you while terrorists lob 81mm mortars killing 2 of your buddies all while waiting for US support that you never sent. #scum*


*3:33 PM – Sep 7, 2018*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Obama Calls Benghazi A Wild Conspiracy Theory. Benghazi Hero Levels Him.*
> 
> 
> *Kris Paronto*
> ...


IDK, who knows more about conspiracy than the Kenyan?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2018)

So who exactly are you trying to persuade in here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who exactly are you trying to persuade in here?


Q.E.D.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So who exactly are you trying to persuade in here?


*The same person YOU are......*

*YOU !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!!*

*and*

*BOYCOTT THE NFL !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!!*


----------



## Booter (Sep 11, 2018)

When America Was Great and had a real President who was educated and had class.  Today we have a fucking ass clown as a president who with every day has some new seedy legal issue stemming from Don the Con's delusion that he can grab women by the pussy.  Trump is the biggest disgrace this country has ever known.  

*The numbers are nearly all in now. What they show about what really happened during the eight years that Barack Obama was president is sometimes different from what politicians claimed.
*

*The economy gained a net 11.6 million jobs. The unemployment rate dropped to below the historical norm.*
*Average weekly earnings for all workers were up 4.0 percent after inflation. The gain was 3.7 percent for just production and nonsupervisory employees.*
*After-tax corporate profits also set records, as did stock prices. The S&P 500 index rose 166 percent.*
*The number of people lacking health insurance dropped by 15 million. Premiums rose, but more slowly than before.*
*Home prices rose 20 percent. *
*Illegal immigration declined: The Border Patrol caught 35 percent fewer people trying to get into the U.S. from Mexico.*
*Wind and solar power increased 369 percent. Coal production declined 38 percent. Carbon emissions from burning fossil fuel dropped 11 percent.*
*Production of handguns rose 192 percent, to a record level.*
*The murder rate dropped to the lowest on record in 2014, then rose and finished at about the same rate as when Obama took office.*
*Sources*
Bureau of Labor Statistics. “Employment, Hours, and Earnings from the Current Employment Statistics survey (National); Total Nonfarm Employment, Seasonally Adjusted.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

Bureau of Labor Statistics. “Labor Force Statistics from the Current Population Survey; Unemployment Rate, Seasonally Adjusted.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

Bureau of Labor Statistics. “Job Openings and Labor Turnover Survey: Job Openings, Seasonally Adjusted.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

Bureau of Labor Statistics. “Labor Force Statistics from the Current Population Survey; Labor Force Participation Rate.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

U.S. Census Bureau. “Income, Poverty and Health Insurance Coverage in the United States: 2016.” 12 Sep 2017.

Bureau of Labor Statistics. “Employment, Hours, and Earnings from the Current Employment Statistics survey (National); Average Weekly Earnings of All Employees, 1982-1984 Dollars.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

National Association of Realtors. “Sales Price of Existing Single-Family Homes.” 20 Sep 2017.

U.S. Census Bureau. “Time Series: Not Seasonally Adjusted Home Ownership Rate.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

U.S. Bureau of Economic Analysis. “Table 6.19D. Corporate Profits After Tax by Industry.” 3 Aug 2017. Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

Bureau of Labor Statistics. “Consumer Price Index – All Urban Consumers.” Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

S&P Dow Jones Indices, “500 and DJI Daily Historical,” proprietary data furnished upon request and used with permission under academic license. 29 Aug 2017.

Kaiser Family Foundation. “Premiums and Worker Contributions Among Workers Covered by Employer-Sponsored Coverage, 1999-2017.” 19 Sep 2017.

U.S. Border Patrol. “Total Illegal Alien Apprehensions By Month” Fiscal Years 2000-2016. Undated. Accessed 25 Sep 2017.

U.S. Border Patrol. “U.S. Border Patrol Apprehensions FY2017 YTD(October 1 – August 31).” Undated. Accessed 25 Sep 2017.

Passel, Jeffrey et al. “Table A1: Unauthorized Immigrant Population.” Pew Research Center. 3 Sep 2014.

Passel, Jeffrey et al. “As Mexican share declined, U.S. unauthorized immigrant population fell in 2015 below recession level.” Pew Research Center. 25 April 2017.

Warren, Robert. “Zero Undocumented Population Growth Is Here to Stay and Immigration Reform Would Preserve and Extend These Gains.” Center for Migration Studies. Jun 2017.

U.S. Energy Information Administration. “U.S. Crude Oil Production.” Short Term Energy Outlook. 12 Sep 2017. Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

U.S. Energy Information Administration. “Table 3.3a Petroleum Trade: Overview.” Monthly Energy Review. 28 Aug 2017.

U.S. Energy Information Administration. Electric Power Monthly, “Table 1.1.A. Net Generation from Renewable Sources: Total (All Sectors), 2007-July 2017.” 26 Sep 2017.

U.S. Energy Information Administration. “Coal Production; Total U.S.” Short Term Energy Outlook. 12 Sep 2017. Data extracted 27 Sep 2017.

 U.S. Energy Information Administration. “Table 12.1 Carbon Dioxide Emissions From Energy Consumption by Source,” Monthly Energy Review. 28 Aug 2017.

U.S. Department of Commerce, Bureau of Economic Affairs. “Table 1. U.S. International Transactions: Exports, Imports and Balances.” 6 Sep 2017.

U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. “Annual Firearms Manufacturing and Export Report,” Year 2016 Interim.” 27 Jun 2017.

U.S. Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives. “Annual Firearms Manufacturing and Export Report,” Year 2008.” 8 Mar 2011.

National Shooting Sports Foundation. “NSSF-Adjusted NICS – Historical Monthly Chart” Proprietary data supplied on request. 25 Sep 2017.

Federal Bureau of Investigation. “Crime in the United States 2016.” Table 1. 25 Sep 2017.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> When America Was Great and had a real President who was educated and had class.  Today we have a fucking ass clown as a president who with every day has some new seedy legal issue stemming from Don the Con's delusion that he can grab women by the pussy.  Trump is the biggest disgrace this country has ever known.
> 
> *The numbers are nearly all in now. What they show about what really happened during the eight years that Barack Obama was president is sometimes different from what politicians claimed.
> *
> ...


#1  Only one way to go when he was elected.
#2 Q E.
#3 Fake News.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> When America Was Great and had a real President who was educated and had class.  Today we have a fucking ass clown as a president who with every day has some new seedy legal issue stemming from Don the Con's delusion that he can grab women by the pussy.  Trump is the biggest disgrace this country has ever known.
> 
> *The numbers are nearly all in now. What they show about what really happened during the eight years that Barack Obama was president is sometimes different from what politicians claimed.
> *
> ...



*A BULLSHIT History Rewrite by Criminal operatives in the Democratic Party before*
*a Midterm Election and posted by a rump nuzzling Democratic Troll by the user name of*
*BootButt....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN AND END THE BULLSHIT !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2018)

trump-is-right-about-one-thing-the-economy-does-better-under-the-democrats


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump-is-right-about-one-thing-the-economy-does-better-under-the-democrats



*I see you nibble from the clinch inward......No barbed hooks used here...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN AND .......*
*KEEP AMERICA GOING AHEAD !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 12, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN  !

THE COUNTRY IS DEPENDING ON YOU !*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN IN NOVEMBER !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN IN NOVEMBER !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 17, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN IN NOVEMBER !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN IN NOVEMBER !!*


----------

